
Show HN: Formgraph – web based art collaboration/remixing - AldousHaxley
https://www.formgraph.com
======
AldousHaxley
This is the first iteration of an idea I've had brewing for a while. The
broader vision is to have a hybrid social network/repository with web-based
tools that can be used to collaboratively edit any kind of media. I'm starting
small with vector illustrations, but the important aspects of this are the
ability to openly create and collaborate in real time, and having a corpus of
material that you can frictionlessly remix from with attribution.

I wrote a blog post that goes into a bit more detail regarding the intent
behind this project: [https://medium.com/@JohnWatson/formgraph-collaborative-
creat...](https://medium.com/@JohnWatson/formgraph-collaborative-creation-
platform-64a9d69cbb1f)

As for the current state of things, I'm well aware that the experience leaves
quite a bit to be desired on mobile. I'm not really sure what my mobile
strategy is going to be yet. I could optimize the HTML5 editor or opt to
create native iOS and Android apps. Also, I'm making decreasing project load
times a priority. There's so much work that could be done to make this a fluid
experience, but, baby steps.

For anyone interested in the stack, the app server is written in Go, and uses
RethinkDB for real time stuff, and Postgres for CRUD stuff. The client side is
pretty light on frameworks, but Vue.js and JQuery make appearances in quite a
few places.

